# House sitter wanted



## XPATINALEX

Would any clean living........responsible........XPAT fancy doing a bit of unpaid house-sitting about 30 mins outside of Alexandria?


----------



## Sam

XPATINALEX said:


> Would any clean living........responsible........XPAT fancy doing a bit of unpaid house-sitting about 30 mins outside of Alexandria?


When and for how long


----------



## XPATINALEX

Hi Sam..........In about 2 weeks. We will be in the UK for about 6 weeks so any amount of time up to 6 weeks.


----------



## Sam

XPATINALEX said:


> Hi Sam..........In about 2 weeks. We will be in the UK for about 6 weeks so any amount of time up to 6 weeks.


Hmmm... 2 weeks may be a little too soon. Where exactly is your place? I plan to be in Alex again soon, but maybe not that soon and it'd only be for a week or so. I can check though.


----------



## XPATINALEX

Sam said:


> Hmmm... 2 weeks may be a little too soon. Where exactly is your place? I plan to be in Alex again soon, but maybe not that soon and it'd only be for a week or so. I can check though.


I don't want to give to many details out Sam but would be happy to give more in a PM


----------



## Sam

XPATINALEX said:


> I don't want to give to many details out Sam but would be happy to give more in a PM


Ok... make some more posts and PM me.


----------



## XPATINALEX

Sam said:


> Ok... make some more posts and PM me.


Sam....... we have a beautifull villa with a large pool about 30mins from Alex. I am looking for clean living ExPats to keep an eye on things here for me and at the same time enjoy our villa while we are away. It doesn't have to be for thefull 6 weeks that we are away.......If I can find 3/4 people who would enjoy a weeks holiday in Alex and at the same time look after things here for me I will be happy.


----------



## jenni_11

XPATINALEX said:


> Would any clean living........responsible........XPAT fancy doing a bit of unpaid house-sitting about 30 mins outside of Alexandria?



Hi, I'm planning on going back to cairo to visit my mum before moving to Sharm to work there in around 3 weeks, i'll be happy to house sit for about a week thou only! if that's ok let me know.


----------



## Sam

XPATINALEX said:


> Sam....... we have a beautifull villa with a large pool about 30mins from Alex. I am looking for clean living ExPats to keep an eye on things here for me and at the same time enjoy our villa while we are away. It doesn't have to be for thefull 6 weeks that we are away.......If I can find 3/4 people who would enjoy a weeks holiday in Alex and at the same time look after things here for me I will be happy.


Hi,

Sent you a PM for details... please check


----------



## Karena

XPATINALEX said:


> Sam....... we have a beautifull villa with a large pool about 30mins from Alex. I am looking for clean living ExPats to keep an eye on things here for me and at the same time enjoy our villa while we are away. It doesn't have to be for thefull 6 weeks that we are away.......If I can find 3/4 people who would enjoy a weeks holiday in Alex and at the same time look after things here for me I will be happy.


If your still looking for someone to look after your villa I have an English friend who lives in Sharm and would probably be happy to stay for the whole six weeks, she is very clean also, if you have any animals she would gladly look after them. Please let me know so I can get her to contact you.

Thank you


----------



## Helen Ellis

I can't do it this time, as I have visitors over and some cat sitting to do, but most of the time I am free to travel and would be happy to help. Good luck with finding someone. Helen.


----------



## XPATINALEX

Thanks Helen

The time we are spending in the UK has been drastically cut due to business commitments of my husbands in Cairo.
We are now here for 2 weeks only. 

I managed to find an ex Police Officer and his son who are currently living in Hurghada to look after things for us this time.

As we travel backwards and forwards roughly every 4/6 weeks it would be good if I can keep you in mind for the future.

Thanks for your reply.........Take care.


----------



## XPATINALEX

Hi Karena

Thanks for your reply.

I have managed to sort something out for this time but will keep you......or your friend...... in mind for the future.

Thanks.


----------



## XPATINALEX

Thanks for that Lisa

Will check the site out.


----------

